# Hawk Brake Pads ship FREE every day at PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*FREE Shipping on Hawk Brake Pads (HPS and Ceramic) at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Did you know that there is no better place to shop for your brake pads than PFYC? We ship them free in the continental USA every day.

*Use promo code SHIPMEFREE* on your order. Click the brake pads below to go shopping:

----------------

*Hawk HPS and Ceramic Brake Pads at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*






_________



_________

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

